
If the Moon Were Only 1 Pixel – A tediously accurate map of the solar system - ghosh
http://www.joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html
======
jcr
previous discussions from more than a year ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341690)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7551423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7551423)

